# How many goats do you have?



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

As you might be able to tell, I like to post questions threads...even though this is only my 3rd one.... Anyways, How many goats do you have? I only have 4, but I have a doe, buck, kid, and wither. The kid was born August 4th, and we are hoping to breed my doe in January, then born in March, and she should have twins, so we will sell one of the kids.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

They're like potato chips! I started with two thinking that's all I was going to have. I now have eight and come kidding season... we'll grow again.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I started out with two now I have nine. Haha I'm loosing 5 and gaining 5 so... We're staying at nine....


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Four and soon to be five!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Started with 2 now we have 5 with one more doe due to kid in september


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

21....... 4 bucks, 3 wethers, 14 does

With 10 does being bred this year.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have seven here now and two more coming by November


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Started out with buying 3, bought 4 more, then loss 2. Took in 2 from a coworker of my son in laws, ( pygmies ) then bought my sire....then just got 2 more freebies from my daughter in laws friend. (10) now, I have 4 buck kids and 3 does (17). With hopefully 1 more to come ! I need the shirt that says I am 1 goat shy of being CRAZY! LOVING EVERY SINGLE MINUTE!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Currently I have:

1 Nubian buck
1 Lamancha buck
3 Nubian milkers
3 Lamancha milkers
1 Oberhasli milk
1 Obermancha doeling
1 Nubian doeling
2 Lamancha wethers for freezer camp in October
1 Lamancha bucking that will probably join the wethers 

Next year I will be adding 1 purebred Lamancha doeling and a junior Lamancha buck, plus I will have all the kids from 2014 until sold. If sold.

Many years ago I had a commercial cattle dairy. I also had dairy goats. I decided to milk them into the pipleline and add their milk to the bulk tank. At that time I had 65 dairy goat milkers in addition to about the same amount of cows, plus all the bucks and kids.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so I have 6. 1 buck and 5 does. All does are pregnant as of today. LOL So Iif we get lucky and have ALL does (HA) then I might have 15 by 2014.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Right now I have 13. Our senior buck, three young bucks (one for keeping, one will probably go to my son who's buck was killed and one will cross the rainbow 'fridge) four does in milk right now, four girls from them this season, one doe who aborted last season but I want to give her another chance.
Some have to go one way or another. We are burning through an alarming amount of hay!!!

To think we started with the four Toggs just 3 years ago. Like potato chips indeed. We are talking about retiring next year but I can't stop planning my breeding season.

I love your photos LamanchAcres. I wish my girls had pasture like that.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

1 Nubian buck
1 Nubian wether kid
2 Nubian does
1 Lamancha doe


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have 3 bucks, 60 does and 43 kids, I will only keep 4 of the doelings, but I am doing my best to get down to 50.....soooo hard  OHHHH and I have a dappled doe that should be here by the end of this next week .....yes very hard to get to 50 lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Used to have over 60, down to 15 as of now! 

Keeping 4-5 doe kids back if I get does! Lol. Come on bucks, think pink!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ How did you do it??? I dont want that few but like 25 high% boer is what I would love to have. I know if my kids were to say away from them I would have 6 less lol but they love them


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Right now 3 bucklings, and 5 does, and one baby doeling. I want to get down to 2 bucklings, but am now hoping to trade one of the bucklings for a doe, so would have 2 bucks and 7 does. One of my does is being retired after next years kidding, and I might sell off one or 2 after next years kiddings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> ^^^^ How did you do it??? I dont want that few but like 25 high% boer is what I would love to have. I know if my kids were to say away from them I would have 6 less lol but they love them


How did I feed them, or sell them?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

part with them??? Im trying to be tough about it on who to sell, I have 4 that just need to go, but I need to sell more. I look at some and say, 'shes not the direction I want to go, but dang she is a great mom and always gives good live kids' I think I just need to go on a trip and tell everyone the number I want down to and let them just grab some to sell lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, Jessica, here is some advice. 

You can always find a goat who gives good kids and is nice, and with so many I am sure you already have enough... LOL Anyway, no matter what, let go of the ones you simply don't need. We had to sell all of our sheep because we just didn't need them, same with anything else.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Two yearling Pygmy nannies. Hopefully, +1 Nubian by the end of September.


----------



## saskomit (Jul 25, 2013)

Started with 2 does. A friend gave me another doe and a wither Then got a buck(5) two does had one baby each one does died durning labour (7) sold both kids. (5) Yay me. Rebred. One doe and had triplets (8)sold a doe (7)bought a doe with triplets at foot (10) sold buck bought a new one stayed even bought three more does (13). Had a nasty horrible case of orf had to put down 10. 3 left. Now have bought 2 more doelings an have 2 does about to kid. So final tally today is 5


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I posted how many but not genders or breeds. I have San clementes right now. Five does and four bucks. I'm selling three does and two bucks and getting two nigerian does and two nigerian bucks along with one more San Clemente doe. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> part with them??? Im trying to be tough about it on who to sell, I have 4 that just need to go, but I need to sell more. I look at some and say, 'shes not the direction I want to go, but dang she is a great mom and always gives good live kids' I think I just need to go on a trip and tell everyone the number I want down to and let them just grab some to sell lol


I am incredibly nit-picky about my goats. If there is one thing I don't like about them, i dont keep them.
Keep the best, get rid of the rest. It cost just as much to feed a winner as it does to feed a looser, I realized that a long time ago, and since I had a show herd back then, an animal not fit for show simply wouldn't be kept. That is how I have always kept things.

I don't get attached to hardly anything. The only animals I would not part with, would be my does Peeps, and Babette my 27 year old horse, my bull and shorthorn cow.

Sounds cruel, but I don't want to burn money on something that doesn't fit with my standards. You just gotta know when to draw your line, and put your foot down.

Don't keep everything that's good, keep what's great, show stopping, awesome.

My 60 has dwindled down to 15 over a period of 17 years, so it wasn't all at once. And that 60 was my show herd, but I just didn't need 60 goats. 15-25 is where I like my herd to be now.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I am just starting my herd. I have three very well bred does. And one who will be a pet and companion to the others. All are babies still. Contemplating buying a buckling or buck.. Will see how the breeding season goes next year. I was picky about the does and I will be extra picky about who to breed them too. Fun stuff!!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

1nubian doe, 2alpime does,4 nigerian bucks, 12 nigerian does at the moment.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

July 1st I had 8. Sold 4 boys (twin wethers and twin bucks). July 31st I had 4. Last week purchased 3 Nubians. Now I have 3 Nubians, 1 BoerX doe. 1 Special Needs wether. 1 Nubian/Alpine/something small doe I am milking, and her daughter whose daddy was a black Spanish buck (sold him last winter). 2 of the Nubians are suppose to be prego and could pop in Oct.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

enchantedgoats said:


> 1nubian doe, 2alpime does,4 nigerian bucks, 12 nigerian does at the moment.


Any particular reason for the variety? I ask because I just purchased Nubians for a milking business I want to start up, but the idea of creating a mixed breed milking goat really appeals to me. Maybe breeding the Nubians (who are so big) to a Nigerian buck for a smaller goat. I really like the looks of my little milking doe I have right now--she looks like a deer and her milk is so tasty, but not very creamy.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

All nubians:
1 buck
1 wether
4 does in milk
2 doelings

For a total of 8.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I have:
1 Alpine doe ( due to be bred to a Nubian buck 
in this upcoming December)
1 (small) dam Alpine-x- with mini ? (looking to breed her to a ND or Pygmy if I can find a local breeder)

1 wethered kid ( plan to use him as a pack goat)

I am looking for a pregnant LaMancha to buy to add to my small herd.
Also interested in someday getting a Saanan.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We had 3, but elderly Miss Mindy just moved to another farm for retirement. Now we have 1 Nigerian doe and 1 Lamacha kid.


----------



## Taylor_Leigh (Aug 11, 2013)

We have 8 goats total! We used to have close to 30, but had to sell the majority because of the cost of feed. But anyways, we have 1 buck, 3 nannies, and 4 kids (all boys). We'll be selling the kids once they're weaned and hopefully adding a couple of new nannies to the herd. Very excited!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I am incredibly nit-picky about my goats. If there is one thing I don't like about them, i dont keep them.
> Keep the best, get rid of the rest. It cost just as much to feed a winner as it does to feed a looser, I realized that a long time ago, and since I had a show herd back then, an animal not fit for show simply wouldn't be kept. That is how I have always kept things.
> 
> I don't get attached to hardly anything. The only animals I would not part with, would be my does Peeps, and Babette my 27 year old horse, my bull and shorthorn cow.
> ...


No nothing wrong with that. That's how I was raised they just sorda lost me on it. Maybe that's my issue I don't show I just wanted commercial stock but now plan to go reg. But if I did that right now I would have no goats lol. Maybe next year that will be my plan....I'll try to be strong. And I get attached easy I have a 22 year old cow that is just a hag maggot to prove it


----------



## StaceyC (May 13, 2013)

I'm new to goats and have only 3. Nigerians, 1 doe and 2 wethers. Love, love, love them!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I personally have 4, as it says in my signature. 
But my family owns 3 Alpines and their 3 doelings from this year, and an Alpine buck.
So together we have 11. 
We used to have more Alpines and a lot of Nigerians- I think we may have had twenty total at one point.
I would like to have a herd of maybe 20 Nigerians one day. I don't know, maybe 15, but it sure is hard to keep it down.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

backyardFarming said:


> I have:
> 1 Alpine doe ( due to be bred to a Nubian buck
> in this upcoming December)
> 1 (small) dam Alpine-x- with mini ? (looking to breed her to a ND or Pygmy if I can find a local breeder)
> ...


Where are you? I just purchased but did a lot of looking for dairy goat breeders and advertised a lot (as I am in meat goat country so wasn't easy to find). I got a referral for a woman in South Texas near Uvalde who has LaManchas.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gary_and_Ash said:


> As you might be able to tell, I like to post questions threads...even though this is only my 3rd one.... Anyways, How many goats do you have? I only have 4, but I have a doe, buck, kid, and wither. The kid was born August 4th, and we are hoping to breed my doe in January, then born in March, and she should have twins, so we will sell one of the kids.


I think I have 29 lol
1 spotted nubian buckling(King Triton)
2 registered boer bucklings(linkin park and Buzz
1 paint boer buckling on loan(apache)
1 saanan buck(miguel)
1 nigerian doe(kitty)
1 nubian/lamancha doe(polka dotty)
1 boki doe(lexi)
1 registered boer doe(princess duck)
1 50/75% paint doeling (reg under abga and usbga)panda
2 purebred boer doelings(katy perry& bella)
1 boer/nubian doe(sobe)
2 boer/lamancha does(shelby & trouble)
3 pygora wethers(jasper, skipper and bandit)
2 pygora does(april & pearl)
3 boer/nubian/lamancha/kiko doelings( kricket, dipstick & dani)
1 boer/nubian/sannan doeling(mocha)
1 purebred nubian doe(mamma)
1 lamancha/kiko/boer/nubian doe(curly sue)
2 boer crosses (esme & mavis)
1 boer/kiko/nubian/ lamancha doe(jazmin)


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I currently have 1 wether, 2 bucks, 7 does or doelings. For a total of 10. One is for sale. My limit is 10 adult goats, and technically three of those does are not adults. But I am keeping two of them and the third needs to go find a home so I have room for my second nubian this spring.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We did have 13, but sold a buck kid, doe kid and a wether the weekend before last.
We have 11 now, as we bought a buck for breeding.

Currently we have:
1 kiko/cross 4yo doe
1 Nubian/boer 5yo doe
2 100% Boer does 20mo.
1 75% boer 18mo.
1 100% Boer doe 4mo.
1 Kiko/Boer doe 7mo.
1 Nubian/Boer doe 6mo.
1 100% Boer buck 16mo.

2 market wethers who are 7mo that will be sold in about 3 weeks.


----------

